#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-05-24
<GTswagger> RBecker:  ping
#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-05-27
<Bryanstein> Hello anyone alive in here?
<Bryanstein> RBecker, perhaps?
<RBecker> depends on how much you pay me
<RBecker> lol, hi, I'm here
<Bryanstein> RBecker,
<Bryanstein> errr...how about $$$$$$$$$$ much
<RBecker> I was joking
<Bryanstein> RBecker, I'm trying to track down Brian or umm
<Bryanstein> who is the other team leader of the SC loco?
<RBecker> don't know who either of them are
<Bryanstein> Jesse Richardson?
<Bryanstein> RBecker, are you going to the South East Linux Fest?
<RBecker> idk
<Bryanstein> RBecker, do you guys have actual meetings?
<RBecker> No, because no one keeps the team organized any more
#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-05-23
<DenverCoder9_jk> anybody here in the Gville area?
<DenverCoder9_jk> Nm. I am setting up a home vpn/file server so I've got access to my docs while I'm on the road. I know that I'm going to have to poke a hole in my firewall for the vpn. Does anyone have any suggestions regarding security measures I can take, besides having a fully-patched 12.04 server?
#ubuntu-us-sc 2017-05-23
<locodir-user> o/ everyone
<locodir-user> I'm interested in trying to reignite the LoCo but the general LUG in Charleston seems dead as well.
<mmaheu> yeah, I agree with the LUG
<mmaheu> Are you in the Charleston area?
<locodir-user> yes I am. More in the summerville area but within 30 minutes of "real" Charleston
<mmaheu> ah ok, yeah I am Johns Island
<mmaheu> Well I am willing to try and get this thing going. Lets see how the response to the email goes
<mmaheu> I will also be at Linux Fest SE in June
<locodir-user> nice. I wish I was going to Linux Fest but I don't really have the time for it.
<locodir-user> I know a few LUG people are going
<mmaheu> yeah, I say I am going every year, but end up not. This time I am going no matter what lol
<locodir-user> the ubuntusc.com website looks like it was either hacked or the previous owner let it lapse....and chinese took the domain?
<mmaheu> Yeah, I tried to get the domain name credentials from Weudel but never got them
<mmaheu> I can grab the domain if it is available now, but he had it locked up last time I tried
<locodir-user> https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=ubuntusc.com
<locodir-user> looks Japanese. My mistake
<locodir-user> I don't think its for sale....yet
<locodir-user> Might be able to swipe it next month though
<mmaheu> ok I will keep an eye
<mmaheu> That was the big problem when I tried to take this thing over
<locodir-user> its always harder to clean up someone else's mess
